# Iridescents



## Blaze (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello all... We currently have two iridescent sharks (15" and 17") in a 130 gallon tank, healthy and vibrant for the past 6 years. We were just wondering if anyone knows the life expectancy of these catfish? (Their life expectancy in aquariums).

Thanks!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Around 15-20 years in captivity. They will also need a lot larger tank than the 130 gallon sorry to say... but that is a fairly common mistake among aquarists, especially without prior research.


----------



## Blaze (Mar 22, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> Around 15-20 years in captivity. They will also need a lot larger tank than the 130 gallon sorry to say... but that is a fairly common mistake among aquarists, especially without prior research.


Thank you for the advice, though I'm quite aware that these fish need large tanks, however the total gallons are not as important as the shape of the tank. Don’t assume that every 130-gallon tank is the standard rectangular glass show tank standing in someone’s rec room. Not everyone who has ID’s is someone who made a common mistake due to lack of research. So rather than making assumptions, and passing judgments on people, keep in mind that some people may have made a conscious choice to acquire these large catfish, and are perfectly capable of providing a proper environment, such as 130 gallon ring-shaped tank built from a ring of cement blocks lined with black pond liner, equipped with powerheads to allow the fish to swim against the current…

I appreciate the response...We're glad to hear that they have a long life expectancy. Thanks.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Honestly, althugh 130 gallon most likely will be too small with any dimensions. those fish are lucky they got someone with a 130 gallon, of any shape. Unfortunately theyre easy to aquire at any pet store, and most probably get stuck in <20 gallons.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Shev is right, 130 gallons even in a circular pond type tank is not enough. These guys get at least 48" if properly housed... lemmie guess, your "pond" is 48" in diameter? (a 48"diameterX18"deep pond is around 130 gallons) Thats not nearly enough to seriously consider these guys to be in there for a long period of time.


----------

